# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  پیغام خطا در هنگام ارسال Email به یک ایمیل دیگر

## FirstLine

با سلام
   من با مثال دلفی 6 با تنظیمات و آدرس test@eghlid.com به خود ایمیل test@eghlid.com که میل میزنم بدرستی ارسال میشه ولی وقتی میخوام به یه ایمیل دیگه مثلا Yahoo میل بزنم پیغام خطای زیر را میدهد!
  فکر میکنید ایراد از کجاس؟ من با وب میل ادرس ایمیل test@eghlid.com به هر ایمیلی میتونم ایمیل بزنم ولی با این برنامه نمیشه؟!
با تشکر

----------


## ghabil

پیغام خطا رو یادت رفته بزاری فکر کنم ، ضمنا SMTPServer رو چی میزاری؟

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
  متاسفانه یادم رفته بود تصویر خطا را اضافه کنم.
   mail.eghlid.com =  smtpserver 
با تشکر

----------


## ghabil

بین این قبلا هم بحث شده ، برای استفاده از SMTP باید از SMTPی ISP خودت استفاده کنی ، البته اگر برنامت ر مثا یک CGI بکنی و روی هاستت بزاری اونوقت میتونی از همین ISP هم استفاده کنی .
اما هاستینکهایی هم هستند که با دادن یک UserName و پسورد برای SMTP به ماربراشون اجازه استفاده از SMTP سرورشون رو میدن که در این حالت باید اینارو از  هاستت بگیری و توی محلشون توی کامپوننت IDSmtp بنویسی اونوقت اول Authenticate میکنی بعد میتونی میل رو بفرستی.

----------


## dkhatibi

برای یاهو من قبلا گذاشتم یا اینجا می تونی پیدا کنید

----------

